# Supposed Style Mistakes You Like to See



## G&T (Jul 2, 2010)

You know, happy and/or intentional mistakes. Classic American style has a great tradition in them. A much more interesting topic (to me at least) than derision. 

1. a button-down collar with a suit and tie

2. bluchers or loafers with a suit

3. unpressed and gently rumpled attire

What are some that you employ or like to see in others?


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

I really like it when the front pockets of cut off jeans shorts hang down below the bottom of the shorts. This is a classic look.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

I dare say they aren't really jeans shorts unless you can see the front pockets sticking out.

By happy and/or intentional mistakes are you referring to elements of sprezzatura?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

What could be more Spezz than the wear mark a can of chew leaves on your cut off jean pocket??


----------



## G&T (Jul 2, 2010)

If you want to call it that, Memphis88, sure (I'm not a fan of the term and its cult personally). 

I just think of it as rule breaking that works.


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

> 1. a button-down collar with a suit and tie
> 2. bluchers or loafers with a suit
> 3. unpressed and gently rumpled attire


Gosh, I'm in trouble. Those ARE my rules!


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I like it when women have wardrobe malfunctions.


----------



## G&T (Jul 2, 2010)

Valkyrie said:


> Gosh, I'm in trouble. Those ARE my rules!


Ha!

Mine too, or pretty close anyway. I usually wear a point, club, or even a moderate spread (_gasp_) with a suit, but the other two are pretty standard for me (and I love the look of a button-down with a suit when pulled off well).

I've also been known too leave a button-down collar's points unbuttoned (but only in extremely casual situations---never with a tie and coat---and only when the collar has a particularly pathetic roll), but I'm not sure if I like this one enough to advocate it.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> What could be more Spezz than the wear mark a can of chew leaves on your cut off jean pocket??


It's unfortunate that people truly make it a goal to develop Skoal rings.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I was told in all seriousness (I think) by a Wyoming cowboy-type that worn jeans with a skoal ring fetch twice as much at auction in Japan :icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

back of the tie longer than the front.


----------



## harwellplant (Apr 16, 2007)

certainly the "mistake" of leaving one's button undone on the arm of a suit. 

i get chastised for the mistake of often "forgetting" to wear socks.


----------



## G&T (Jul 2, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> back of the tie longer than the front.


I like this but only when it's subtle, half an inch or less in difference.

I leave it when it happens by chance.


----------



## G&T (Jul 2, 2010)

harwellplant said:


> i get chastised for the mistake of often "forgetting" to wear socks.


I also like to not wear socks (but only with casual tieless/coatless wear for me and never to work). It does get occasional comments.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

shirt or jacket collar askew, to be smoothed and patted into place by a lovely young lady.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I always twist the sleeves of my sweaters and my wife adjusts them for me. i love that.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Never seen a woman yet that could resist a stray thread on your shirt or jacket. Not that I would ever leave one on purpose.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

"Blue and green must not be seen, without another in between."

I do it a lot, and sometimes get called for it, but I like it.

I also wear my trousers "too short".


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

harwellplant said:


> certainly the "mistake" of leaving one's button undone on the arm of a suit.


I guess that is preferable to leaving one's fly undone.

I like when people mix plaid with plaid and stripes with stripes (of similar width of course).

Andy B.


----------



## G&T (Jul 2, 2010)

P Hudson said:


> "Blue and green must not be seen, without another in between."
> 
> I do it a lot, and sometimes get called for it, but I like it.
> 
> I also wear my trousers "too short".


I'd not heard that Blue & Green rule. At least one of my repp ties breaks that one on its own.

My pants are also probably too short by common sentiment.


----------



## njkyle (Oct 11, 2009)

G&T said:


> 2. bluchers or loafers with a suit


I have a high instep and have yet to find an Alden or AE balmoral shoe that fits comfortably without showing more tongue than I would consider discreet. Due to this social deformity I have no choice but to wear bluchers with my suits. I did little to deserve these feet. Perhaps class is genetic.


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

YoungClayB said:


> I really like it when the front pockets of cut off jeans shorts hang down below the bottom of the shorts. This is a classic look.


I think this would be my favorite because I'd get a really good laugh out of seeing it


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

The first would be someone wearing a suit with braces where the pants still have the belt loops.

My second favorite is where someone wears a suit with braces and a belt at the same time.

My absolute favorite is where they wear clip-on suspenders and a belt at the same time.


----------



## Cajunking (Apr 30, 2010)

"Summer colors" in the fall, and -- dare I say it -- in the winter.


----------



## Moose Maclennan (Apr 20, 2006)

oxblood/wine shoes with black leather belt - too fussy otherwise


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

G&T said:


> You know, happy and/or intentional mistakes. Classic American style has a great tradition in them. A much more interesting topic (to me at least) than derision.
> 
> 1. a button-down collar with a suit and tie
> 
> ...


Now this is more my cup of tea

Your No. 1. I do often I love wearing a BD with a suit & tie or jacket & tie - It sems to be more acceptable in the UK. If you look at some old photos from the 30s, 40s and 50s you'll see lots of British men wearing BDs with a tie 
Your No. 3 of course, especailly with my linen suit it, which always looks like that after 5 minutes  But even with cotton jumpers and chinos and sometimes a polo or an ocbd.

Your No. 2 I've done loads of times -albeit not with brogues. I'm not even sure that is anywhere even close to a rule, very few people wear Oxfords with suits. I'd even argue that it isn't even a consideration in the UK/Europe. I've worn Chelsea boots, slip-ons, Oxfords, Derbys, Gibsons with a suit and even a pair of red Dr. Marten boots with a light grey suit.

Some of mine, wearing a PS in a tweed along with cords and a jumper on top of a tattersall, but no tie. 
Deliberately mixing blue & green, not just because I like it but because I know others dont!  e.g. I'll wear mid-
green chinos with a blue blazer -it works.
Mixing orange and red - same reasons as above
Brown brogues with black chinos and black jeans, it works, and not that uncommon in Europe. However, black shoes with brown trousers is not something I've ever done or would ever even try - it looks awful!

Metals and leathers - I never knowingly match - but again for me that isn't even a rule or a consideration, I'd just wear what I fancy wearing on that day, and if they happen to match so be it.

Now for something I've wondered about, but have never really liked the look of or had the nerve to try it, and so I wonder if any of you do it - regimental tie with a striped shirt?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Can I also push another related aspect, for those of you who think that private sector executives and civil service XOs like myself should at least wear a tie, and offer up a few rigs I've worn to work?

1. Just three weeks ago, black workers kilt (tool loops, nail pockets), blakc 7-hole Dr.Martens, black band T-shirt 

2. very lightweight "beach trousers" (I call them that anyway) you know with a drawstring at the waist, very loose legs, full length but then rolled up to te ankle, combined with Crocs orange & green flip-flops and a white tennis shirt.

3. Proper kilt, knee socks, brogues, sporran, and a polo.

My No. 4 is one I haven't got the right shirt for anymore, so haven't yet worn to work
Sand coloured Bermudas, cream knee socks, brown brogues, long sleeve tan khaki shirt, sleeves rolled up......pith helmet and neckerchief optional


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> 1. Just three weeks ago, black workers kilt (tool loops, nail pockets), blakc 7-hole Dr.Martens, black band T-shirt


Dude...

You are Rowdy Roddy Piper??


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

Black loafers with non-black pants, hurriedly tied bows, late seersucker


----------



## G&T (Jul 2, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Now for something I've wondered about, but have never really liked the look of or had the nerve to try it, and so I wonder if any of you do it - regimental tie with a striped shirt?


I've worn regimentals with university striped oxfords and think the combo works due to the large difference in the size of the stripes. Always with a solid jacket for me.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Pleasant McIvor said:


> hurriedly tied bows,


^ +1 though I will admit , entre nous, to taking more time to achieve the hurried look than is quite decent. Also, with certain long ties, it takes extra time to eliminate the dimple under the knot, which often forms itself despite my best efforts


----------



## harwellplant (Apr 16, 2007)

The Rambler said:


> Also, with certain long ties, it takes extra time to eliminate the dimple under the knot, which often forms itself despite my best efforts


i'll admit that i enjoy the side dimple at times. it screams a lack of fussiness and just enough nonchalance to be rebelliously laissez-faire.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Now this is more my cup of tea
> 
> Now for something I've wondered about, but have never really liked the look of or had the nerve to try it, and so I wonder if any of you do it - regimental tie with a striped shirt?


And you call yourself an Englishman?  A nice chalk-stripe suit finishes the look, you'll be ready to run for political office.

(Actually, I don't like that look, have never worn or even contemplated it for myself. In fact, in a rare fit of self-consciousness, I recently "placed" all my striped ties not associated with some school or organization I am connected with).


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

The Rambler said:


> And you call yourself an Englishman?


I've never called myself an Englishman, because I'm not. You may call me Irish and/or British, as I hold both citizenships. It is impossible for me to be English however as I do not belong to that race of people. 

BTW, what do you mean by"placed"? Do you mean given away?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Sorry about that, Earl. "Placed" is what my wife calls it when she finds a new home for a broken down nag, free to a good home. In my case it was a sizeable wad of Ben Silver stripes, and another of BB and assorted others, for, I think 10 bucks ppd, on the exchange. (I've never gotten so many emails in my life ).


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Can I also push another related aspect, for those of you who think that private sector executives and civil service XOs like myself should at least wear a tie, and offer up a few rigs I've worn to work?
> 
> 1. Just three weeks ago, black workers kilt (tool loops, nail pockets), blakc 7-hole Dr.Martens, black band T-shirt
> 
> ...


I have seen all these looks in _Take Ivy_. I have a good friend whose dear old dad graduated from Princeton in '62, was a member of Skull & Bones, often parked his car in Harvard Yard, and always wore a pith helmet to class. Very trad.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

G&T said:


> I've worn regimentals with university striped oxfords and think the combo works due to the large difference in the size of the stripes. Always with a solid jacket for me.


Blue BB u-stripe OCBD plus regimental tie is a great look. With blazer.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Cajunking said:


> "Summer colors" in the fall, and -- dare I say it -- in the winter.


Amen to that. I like to see colors the whole year, even if they're not technically in season.


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

I prefer my jorts with 14 in. inseam to obscure pocket underhang.


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

YoungClayB said:


> I really like it when the front pockets of cut off jeans shorts hang down below the bottom of the shorts. This is a classic look.


On Castro Street perhaps.


----------



## Bookkeeper (Jul 7, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> ^ Also, with certain long ties, it takes extra time to eliminate the dimple under the knot, which often forms itself despite my best efforts


Do you say that you typically wear your ties without any dimple at all?


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

P Hudson said:


> "Blue and green must not be seen, without another in between."


I also had not heard of that rule.

That would kill many of my plaid shirts -- Black Watch?? -- and also any number of repp ties.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Bookkeeper said:


> Do you say that you typically wear your ties without any dimple at all?


Yes, or at least I try. I suppose that's one of my many little affectations, but this is a favorite fashion mistakes thread :icon_smile_wink:. I recall a time when the dimple was unknown, or limited to a few ultra-sharp Cary Grant types, and had no place in ivy style. Of course, ties are now cut differently, and dimples are hard to avoid.


----------



## Bookkeeper (Jul 7, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> I recall a time when the dimple was unknown, or limited to a few ultra-sharp Cary Grant types, and had no place in ivy style.


That is a fascinating bit of history that I did not know. Thank you for educating me.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> Yes, or at least I try. I suppose that's one of my many little affectations, but this is a favorite fashion mistakes thread :icon_smile_wink:. I recall a time when the dimple was unknown, or limited to a few ultra-sharp Cary Grant types, and had no place in ivy style. Of course, ties are now cut differently, and dimples are hard to avoid.


I truthfully can't tie a proper dimple for the life of me. I used to try and try, and have since decided I didn't care. Nice to know some people like my lack of skill!


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

Bookkeeper said:


> Do you say that you typically wear your ties without any dimple at all?


Is the dimple an exclusively American preference? One doesn't see them (or perhaps I haven't noticed them) on this side of the Atlantic, and until I read these forums had always thought that a dimple was something to be avoided.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> I have seen _*all *_these looks in _Take Ivy_. I have a good friend whose dear old dad graduated from Princeton in '62, was a member of Skull & Bones, often parked his car in Harvard Yard, and always wore a pith helmet to class. Very trad.


I don't know what _Take Ivy_ is, is it a book? A club? But I'd be very surprised if you saw my look No.1 in there - black workers kilt , black 7-hole Dr.Martens, and black band T-shirt. But if you did, fair enough.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

If a dimple appaers in a tie when I've knotted it, I remove the dimple and adjust the knot. In my mind a dimple in a tie looks like the owner can't do his tie up properly, like the knot is squeezing the blade or the knot is too wide for the blade, whatever, it doesn't look right. To me it looks ugly and wrong.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

The Rambler said:


> Also, with certain long ties, it takes extra time to eliminate the dimple under the knot, which often forms itself despite my best efforts


Ditto


----------



## Bookkeeper (Jul 7, 2010)

williamson said:


> Is the dimple an exclusively American preference? One doesn't see them (or perhaps I haven't noticed them) on this side of the Atlantic, and until I read these forums had always thought that a dimple was something to be avoided.


I am admittedly young, until this thread, I was under the impression that the dimple was standard practice the world around. According to Alan Flusser, the French have a name for it, "cuillère".

He also goes into detail about how a properly dimpled tie will help prevent the knot from becoming loose, and also help the tie "pop" away from the shirt, giving it a 3 dimensional quality, as shown by the Duke of Windsor


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

No reason not to dimple, Books, just a personal style choice. Fine photo of the Duke of Windsor, who was a bit out of my league :icon_smile_wink:


----------

